# At last - someone with a bit of sense!



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The NZ PM has frozen MP's pay till mid-'19. Green party Co-leader Marama Davidson said: "MPs are paid well above the average worker, so giving them a percentage rise accentuates their higher pay. When it is right for MPs to get a rise, *they should get the same in dollar terms as what the average worker receives.*

I've been saying this for years - and over those years the pay of those at the top (who always seem to get far bigger %age rises anyway) has grown exponentially and the gap between high pay and low pay has followed suit.

If everyone in a company got exactly the same £ rise I reckon it wouldn't be long before lower wages were rising reasonably.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont hold your breath on this happening in the U.K. You will turn purple and fall over dead!!!

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, that's not the kind of purple I'd envisaged from the poem!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean


What about professions where experience normally attracts a higher pay grade per year in the job, e.g. doctors, pilots etc?


You tell them their 5 years will bring 5 x average wage increases, after studying and paying for training of possibly £100,000.


How would a country with that policy attract talent from overseas when competing with others?







How are the other cuckoos on your cloud?


I am sure you have good intentions but.......


Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think there's much danger of MPs from NZ applying for selection in the UK or the US in order to command a higher salary.

Oddly Ryanair pilots work for the salaries Mick pays and under the terms he dictates and yet somehow Ryanair still have some pilots in their cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My 1st salary increase as a teacher was 2/6d! A month!!

I see the difficulties you point out Geoff. But for decades those at the top have insisted they had to pay the big bucks to keep up with the Europeans - but UK is ahead of the rest. They certainly know how to sell themselves, if nothing else.

"UK chief executive pay increased 25% between 2013 and 2014, according to the report by the Vlerick Business School’s Executive Remuneration Centre."


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's the problem Jean the greedy get greedier thinking they are so superior and more worthy to the point it's becoming obscene, whilst employees are dependant on state top ups to their low pay levels and pitiful effects of percentage pay rises.

Austerity certainly hasn't hit the boardrooms but it has impacted hard on the low paid and those on benefits.

And let's be honest the majority of us are not all 'high flyers'...... and I don't mean pilots who are really only train drivers in the sky. :-D

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

From what Jean said

"I've been saying this for years - and over those years the pay of those at the top (who always seem to get far bigger %age rises anyway) has grown exponentially and the gap between high pay and low pay has followed suit."

I thought she was talking about senior posts in general and only using MPs as an example of what she has been suggesting.

I will not discuss Ryanair salaries as I do not now what they pay them in the countries where they are *NOT* working, at least for one day.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Many professions not only get percentage wage rises but incremental ones too. The pay grade they are on starts at one level and increases year on year until the maximum is reached. Then promotion is applied for and they start working their way up that pay scale too.


----------

